# Paul Silas Fired



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

WKNR reported just about 15 minutes ago (10:30 am) that the Cavs have fired Paul Silas and his son Stephen.

Brendan Malone will be the interm coach and will coach the Cavs tomorrow night.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What the hell happened to us ??????????????

Dont you usually fire coaches who arent proforming and ****, we are in the playoffs and just in a little struggle.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Are we really gonna release Jeff ?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2018311 



> Silas told The Associated Press he was called in Monday morning for a brief meeting with general manager Jim Paxson and new owner Dan Gilbert.
> 
> "They released me," Silas said. "They didn't think the team was performing as well as it should be and they wanted to make a change."


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

you have to bull s***in me how the f*** could they fire someone who got the caves to the playoffs.what the hell is going throught there heads right now.if and one should be fire it should be harris and diop not the coaches.​


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Harris and Diop will be gone at the end of the year as well 

Silas deserved to be fired. He was outmatched in terms X and O's and was terrible at coming up with a rotation.

That being said he should have been allowed to finish the season. The way the Cavs have been losing and his comment's on Boozer probably tipped Gilbert's mind.

Looks like Paxson's days are numbered as well. The house cleaning begins


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> What the hell happened to us ??????????????
> 
> Dont you usually fire coaches who arent proforming and ****, we are in the playoffs and just in a little struggle.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Are we really gonna release Jeff ?


With the firing of Silas, I doubt very seriously if we'd release McInnis during the season.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

What changes do you guys expect to see in the way the Cavs are coached for the rest of the season? Is Tractor Traylor going back to the bench? Is LeBron still going to have lots of games where he plays 44 minutes? Are there going to be new plays?

It's tough to implement a new system and Cleveland's lead over Indiana, Philadelphia, and Orlando isn't very big. I see Cleveland slipping for the rest of the season and if any of those other three teams is able to step up and play well, they will pass the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah. As much as this was deserved, the timing is a little bad. The Cavs don't have time to implement a new system or anything.

That said, maybe there will be a honeymoon period where everyone plays well.

At the very least you can guarantee AV will be playing more. Traylor less. and Probably more Sasha time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well i here that its our assistant Coach Malone. Was he not just brought in this year, i hope the team rally's around this and turns this season around.

Silas might not be doing well, but i dont agree with the timing. But you never know maybe King James had a say in this, i cant believe they would send Silas out if James was highly against it.

Flip Saunders anyone ????


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Are you serious, first off Silas has never gotten us to the playoffs. And secondly ive never heard of players getting "fired". And i dont think Diop playing every 4 games has a effect on us losing....

This is reply to C-Town/C-Girl


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I loved his work in Cleveland he is a players coach, I can't see any reason to fire him...I'm just disappointed right now...:curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow...Silas was not the long term solution but firing him now is questionable. This is a results oriented business though so it really shouldn't be a surprise given our recent slide. 

Saunders is a good coach, but I wonder if he is the guy who will get us to the next level. He had some solid Twolve teams and couldn't really get them over the hump.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well i here that its our assistant Coach Malone. Was he not just brought in this year, i hope the team rally's around this and turns this season around.
> 
> Silas might not be doing well, but i dont agree with the timing. *But you never know maybe King James had a say in this, i cant believe they would send Silas out if James was highly against it*.
> 
> Flip Saunders anyone ????


I agree. I always thought behind the scenes Silas and Lebron had a positive relationship. I'm very surprised he didn't go to bat for Silas, you can be sure he was consulted before they would dare make a change like this.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sure many fans won't miss him. That said, timing seems awkward.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

well we'll find out real soon if silas was the problem, since the two big complaints people have about him can be corrected quickly with a new head coach: rotations and X's and O's. 

if all the people who say silas was the problem are correct, then malone should get together credible rotation, do his substitutions better, manage his minutes, and overall out-coach paul silas.

i've heard silas knew he was about to get axed. i can't believe lebron knew nothing about it. it also seems like gilbert is a)panicking, b) missing the problem right next to him.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"The timing of the move was a surprise publicly, but privately, the two sides had been moving toward the decision for the past several weeks. Though it coincides with Silas' $10,000 fine for a remark about Carlos Boozer and his decision to bench point guard Jeff McInnis in Sunday's loss to the Toronto Raptors, those were not believed to be significant factors. Rather it was the team's lack of development and recession since January combined with Silas' displeasure over the franchise's change in ownership." Akron Beacon Journal


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Even after a three-game winning streak broke that drought, Silas began late last week telling those close to him that he no longer wanted to be the team's coach. It might have affected his passion for the job, which was noticed by players and team officials. He cited a somewhat rocky start with the new ownership, one that reminded him of what happened when new owner Ray Wooldridge bought in when he was the coach of the New Orleans Hornets. Silas ultimately lost his job there, too." Akron Beacon Journal

"For some time, management has been unhappy with Silas' often erratic substitution patterns and his decisions in late-game situations. They also thought that he was unwilling to listen to suggestions. Many of his current and former players have complained of communication issues with their coach. Earlier this season he hurt his credibility with the team when he told members of the media the Cavaliers couldn't win without an injured LeBron James. Some players also questioned how he handled an on-court confrontation with captain Eric Snow in December, which led to a suspension." Akron Beacon Journal

"And Silas, according to a source, had told players in recent days that he didn't care whether the team fired him, that he was going to continue coaching the way he had all season. That meant continued isolation plays for James, who was not especially comfortable taking 36 shots on Sunday against the Raptors. It's not that LeBron doesn't like the spotlight, but he's sixth in the league in assists for a reason." Philadelphia Inquirer

"Silas, on the other hand, unmistakably went out of his way to get himself fired by sitting a starter down. One way or the other, two former Celtics barred from the same fraternity within 72 hours of each other. Silas had a lot going against him in the last couple weeks and seemingly lost his passion; the losing of nine games in the last dozen, the fall from grace in the Central Division to No. 5 in the East, the nine successive road lack of successes; having to answer questions regarding strategy and substitutions to new owner Dan Gilbert, making him feel like he was back in New Orleans waging war against then minority owner Ray Woolridge; and conflict with several players, especially Jeff McInnis and Drew Gooden regarding their defensive defects." New York Post

"There came a time, of course, when there was no getting away from disciplining McInnis, a rising free agent whose stock was high the first 30 games of the season. Rather than sit him down last Sunday in favor of Eric Snow, say sources, Silas wanted to cut him; he felt his point guard would be too much a problem and wouldn't accept the new role." New York Post

"When Gilbert and GM Jim Paxson refused to endorse such an extreme measure, preferring to wait to see if McInnis became a complete jerk sharing minutes, Silas decided not to play him a single second. Almost overnight he'd gone from integral to insignificant." New York Post

"Asked about McInnis, Silas said, "J-Mac and I had cleared the air, and he was going to be part of the rotation. I told him we were going to need him to win ball games... . If it was chaos [in the locker room], we wouldn't have been 34-30 when they released me."But Silas is not the only person who needs to shoulder some of the blame for the Cavaliers' nosedive. Their new owners have the usual new-owner combination of great wealth and great hubris. They are courtside at home games (certainly their right) and are, sources say, quite vocal - not only with opposing players, but with their own team." Philadelphia Inquirer

"Paul Silas was fired by the Cavaliers and could be another name added to the growing list of those Isiah Thomas may interview to coach the Knicks next season. Silas was replaced by Brendan Malone, a former Knicks assistant. Malone was let go last year when Don Chaney was fired. His son, Mike Malone, is currently an assistant with the Knicks and said he's rooting for his dad." New York Post

"Silas, by the way, won't be under consideration for the Knicks." Newark Star-Ledger

LeBron James"Hmmm, a new philosophy. It sounds a little like the Doug Collins for Phil Jackson switch, which didn't work out badly for the Bulls. And while Michael Jordan didn't exactly ask for Collins' dismissal, it wasn't like he objected. Likewise, you can be sure James, coming off his career-best, 56-point game in Sunday's loss in which the Cavs didn't even score 100 points, expressed no objection to the change, for now, of interim Brendan Malone." Chicago Tribune


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Paul Silas was fired as Cavaliers coach on Monday. He blasted away on Tuesday. While talking on the James Brown Show on Sporting News Radio, Silas said Cavaliers general manager Jim Paxson had a big hand in allowing Carlos Boozer to walk away as a free agent. "The fact of the matter is that Jim Paxson has had five coaches in five years here," he said. "And I could just go on and on about some of the things that he has done - or has not done - to solidify our club, starting with the Carlos Boozer thing. He had a big part in that. That really hurt us." Willoughby News-Herald

"Silas said after meeting with Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert, he considered walking away from the team. "Even before they were confirmed as owners of the club, we sat down for about 45 minutes," he said. "But you could clearly see, from my vantage point, they were not totally satisfied with what I was doing, my approaches, and whatnot. It was just clear to me. I had a conversation with my wife about really talking to them and saying if you really don't want me here, let's not prolong this thing, don't drag me through the mud." Willoughby News-Herald

"The 61-year-old Silas, who was fired by the team Monday, has expressed an interest to return to coaching next season. ``We'll have to see what happens; it is something that I would look at,'' Silas said. ``There are some openings and opportunities out there.'' Not counting the Cavaliers' job, there are five NBA teams looking for coaches: the Knicks, Lakers, Magic, Timberwolves and Trail Blazers. There might be several more openings created after the season." Akron Beacon Journal

"The Cavaliers would certainly encourage it. They owe him $8 million over the next two seasons. A league insider said his contract has provisions that will limit what the Cavaliers would have to pay him if he gets another job." Akron Beacon Journal


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Among lin gering problems that helped get Paul Silas fired Monday as Cavs head coach: The presence of Silas' son, Stephen, as a team assistant was a constant irritant for many players. Many Cavs simply didn't respect the younger Silas, who didn't play pro ball and whose only NBA coaching jobs have come working under his father here and in Charlotte. They didn't totally trust him: Fairly or not, some Cavs suspected that Stephen Silas served as a locker-room spy for his dad." Cleveland Plain Dealer

"Also, the younger Silas lost points with Cavs players because of his role in the team's firing of Bob Donewald Jr., a popular former assistant. A sharp, energetic coach who remains very close to Cavs star LeBron James, Donewald was axed by Paul Silas last summer largely because he wasn't getting along with Stephen Silas." Cleveland Plain Dealer


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

now that i see the out come of the game tuesday.it might be a good thing.Av's geting more minutes and players evidentaly are happy and playing well .but it still seems to early to tell so we'll wait till next game and see then what happens.


----------



## lebrontosaur (Dec 18, 2004)

carlosloozer.com


----------

